# One eyed, one tooth, purple maltese people eater



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Deer Auntee's, Itz ME Hope. Is juz lettin uz no dat iz doin gud wid myne one eye now. Iz poopin, an eaten, a beatn up on dem boyz in MYNE hom.
Myne Mommi sinz diz song 2 myz all da tyme. Since Iz feelin gud now Iz am abel to fight da HOLE Tyme shez groomin mez an shez just sings and sings dat song. Not sur what dat Purple Maltese People Eater iz, but muz be gud if itz about mez. La, La. Myne mommie saz itz a willy old song an iz myne theme song. La, La.
Well betta getz bac to keepin dem boyz in line and scarin myne Mommy. BOO, La, La.
Lub Youz Neice Hope , Da Purple Maltese People Eater.. Boo


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Darling Hope, you are so precious (one eye and all)! You are perfect.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:It is good to see that Hope is as silly as can be and well enough for Edie to have a sense of humor.:chili:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Hope is one tough little girl! Thanks for the update, Edie.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

(((Hope))) Hey you beautiful girl! I'm so glad you're feeling better!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Awww ... Hope! :tender: Auntie Marie just wants to squeeze you gently and cuddle up with you! And, give you lots of kissies, too. You are such a precious little angel, sweet Hope. I love you, pretty fluff baby. Please give your Mommy some puppy kisses from me. :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I see that little Hope is just as "f-eye-sty" as ever, Edie. :w00t: Nothing stops that little one. Laughed so hard thinking of that song. Used to love it when I was a kid. Now I'll think of Hope when I think of it. Glad Hope's out of pain (though we all know she can BE a pain) and that she's keeping you and the others in line. We know how much trouble you can be, dear Edie. She's got her work cut out for you.  JK of course. B)


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Good to know baby Hope is doing so well now!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aw it's good to see her out and about and stylin in purple... When I'm an old woman,I will wear purple... and a big red hat...


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Awwwwwww....thanks for this precious update on Hope, Edie!! :wub::wub:


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks for the update. Hope is one special girl!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so happy you are feeling better Hope, XO


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Lovin Hope!! Adorable little one.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Hope -- you're such a special, special, special little girl. Such a survivor. I love you.:wub::wub: and would just love to give you tons of hugs and kisses.


----------

